# golf bag discussion



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

Newer golfer here and am looking into getting a bag. Just wondering what most people use or prefer. I will be using a push cart. Those big staff bags look pretty cool. Will they fit on a push cart? What do golfers think about these bags? I do not see alot of people using them. What do you all recommend? Any and all discussion about bags in general welcome and wanted. I am also interested in how golfers arrange their bags. Like what clubs go where, and even how one sits the bag on the cart. I realized if I put my bag on sideways I have access to both pockets and the clubs lay better. What is the general concencious? Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

I use a Sun Mountain C130. It has club dividers and all the pockets are in the front. they also make one made just for pull carts.


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Well since you will be using a push cart I would recommend a bad with a built in cooler compartment. Speaking from experience a 48 can cooler strapped on to your pull cart isn't the best idea.. you spend more time trying to keep the cooler from falling off than you do playing.


----------



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

skeener said:


> Well since you will be using a push cart I would recommend a bad with a built in cooler compartment. Speaking from experience a 48 can cooler strapped on to your pull cart isn't the best idea.. you spend more time trying to keep the cooler from falling off than you do playing.


Any recomendations on a bag with a big cooler?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

abraham said:


> Any recomendations on a bag with a big cooler?


if its the one invented in South Carolina they are golf carts with the motor remove and a rope on the front so you can pull or push


----------



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

broken tee said:


> if its the one invented in South Carolina they are golf carts with the motor remove and a rope on the front so you can pull or push


Ahhh, thats great. Sounds like too much work for me. A six pack will do.:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a staff bag and it sits on my push/pull cart fine I don't have the best access to my big side pocket but i don't really use it while playing. I arange my clubs so that all my long clubs (driver woods and long Irons) sit close to the cart and handle then as you get to the top of my bag are my shorter clubs like my putter ans wedges. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The somewhat lighter weight "cart bags" might be easier to push or pull around the course and they hold just as much as the staff bags. So what if you can only carry 2 dozen balls instead of 3 dozen... As for the cooler pockets, my simple Datrek cart bag has two sized for water bottles. There are other bags with a cooler pocket big enough to hold a lot more, but the weight would eventually become prohibitive. To drink the beer and lighten the load might leave you not remembering much of your round, and we couldn't have that now, could we?


----------



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

What? did I go golfing yesterday:dunno:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

So how big of a bag is suggested? Mine not only carries my weapons,but has room for rain gear six bottles of water or thermos of coffee, never drink beer in hot weather, dehydrates you and causes ball to go wrong way or not at all My bag has what I need for seasonal play and doesn't look humongous like the pro's and I'd like to know what they carry


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

abraham said:


> What? did I go golfing yesterday:dunno:


Yes and that is why your extricated from the local bowling alley


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> So how big of a bag is suggested? Mine not only carries my weapons,but has room for rain gear six bottles of water or thermos of coffee, never drink beer in hot weather, dehydrates you and causes ball to go wrong way or not at all My bag has what I need for seasonal play and doesn't look humongous like the pro's and I'd like to know what they carry


Answer the pros carry lots of beer thats how tiger hits the ball so well :laugh:. Beer in nhot weathers great it goes down so much easier. I haven't tryed this but I think I could fit a slab 24 cans in the big pocket of my bag.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think me and Surtees need to get together for a little Lie Detector Golf... Whatever lies you can get away with, that's your score.

I can't find a bag that is 100% of what I would like. I'd like something like the Callaway BB Sport Bag, but a little bigger space for the clubs. I really like the design otherwise, with the shoulder strap on the opposite side from the ball pocket. I also like stand bags, many of which are large enough to satisfy my picky ways, but I want one with a single shoulder strap instead of being forced to use only one shoulder by a strap that makes the bag only face one way. I also hate individual club separators. I like to carry a few spare clubs to try every once in a while and many of the 14 slot bags make it really hard to get my oversized grips down into the bag.

I guess the fact is, I would prefer a staff bag if the strap wasn't in the way once it was on the cart. The Datrek bag I use now is fine except for the stupid separators. Cobra makes a cart bag with a lot of potential just looking at it on the web, but I can't find one in the flesh to see. Their stand bags also look good, but the strap issue would have to be worked out.

Isn't paralysis by analysis fun?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> I think me and Surtees need to get together for a little Lie Detector Golf... Whatever lies you can get away with, that's your score.


Are you saying that I make up my scored??? The higher the score in golf the beeter right .
I've got a better idea maybe we could get together and actually see how many cans we can fit in our bags. You have to remember I'm a Aussie so that has to give me an advantage when it comes to beer doesn't it? 

From The sound of it you've done some pretty in depth research in to the advantages and disadvantage of all the different bag Great job


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

ROFL - Yes, being an Aussie gives you a definite advantage.

If we drink enough Fosters, we might forget enough shots to shoot par. What say ye?

I don't know how much research I would say I've done about golf bags. I've tried 3 bags in recent years, but I tend to spend a lot of time looking at them when I go to the stores or I look at what other people are using when I go to the course. I just can't find one I like.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> ROFL - Yes, being an Aussie gives you a definite advantage.
> 
> If we drink enough Fosters, we might forget enough shots to shoot par. What say ye?
> 
> I don't know how much research I would say I've done about golf bags. I've tried 3 bags in recent years, but I tend to spend a lot of time looking at them when I go to the stores or I look at what other people are using when I go to the course. I just can't find one I like.


I like your idea of how to make par that will work for me if it will work for you.

I look at all the different bags to sometimes I think that I'd like a bag with club dividers and then other times I like the fact that my bag allows me to allows me to multi clubs is the one hole.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Pick on Luke time*



DennisM said:


> I think me and Surtees need to get together for a little Lie Detector Golf... Whatever lies you can get away with, that's your score.
> 
> The best wood in Luke's bag is his pencil.:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> DennisM said:
> 
> 
> > I think me and Surtees need to get together for a little Lie Detector Golf... Whatever lies you can get away with, that's your score.
> ...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> broken tee said:
> 
> 
> > thats not very nice I have a pen in my bag not a pencil.
> ...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Surtees said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the missed quote, I'll try not to miss quote again, its a habit after watching politicians who were miss quoted
> ...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I got to see the Cobra cart bag I mentioned in one of my previous posts. I'm going to try one. The only reason I looked at the Cobra bags was because I recently fell in love with some Cobra clubs... just a stupid brand loyalty thing I have.

the Cobra Sport Cart Bag has enough sufficient pockets for balls, tees, gloves and a rain suit. The key issue is, it doesn't have individual separators and the top is actually fairly big enough to allow me to more easily get clubs in and out of the bag. Because I use a very sticky grip, the Golf Pride Tour Wrap Midsize, they cling to each other unless there is enough room to rattle the clubs around and get them apart. In the meantime, I'm not getting rid of the Datrek bag.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The Cobra sport cart bag arrived and it's in play now. One thing I noticed that I like is that the little pocket above the ball pocket isn't so little. I tend to put my wallet and keys in there and have had some bags where that pocket was pretty tight.

The bag doesn't have an interior molded section, so it's a lot lighter than my Datrek bag. I could probably carry it for 9 holes without too much problem, but in a Miami summer, just carrying it from the car to the clubhouse is a sweat fest.

So, all in all, this looks like something that, (provided it holds up), I will actually be happy with.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Does it have external holders for balls and tees for easy access rather than dig into a zipper pocket?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

No, there are no little holes for tees or web slots for balls. It's more like a miniature staff bag in design, but with the shoulder strap on the opposite side from the ball pocket so the strap isn't in the way of the pocket when the bag is strapped to the cart.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> No, there are no little holes for tees or web slots for balls. It's more like a miniature staff bag in design, but with the shoulder strap on the opposite side from the ball pocket so the strap isn't in the way of the pocket when the bag is strapped to the cart.


Do you use the shoulder strap to strap it to the cart? The cart I use comes with it's own straps on it so my shoulders strap lives in the top of a cupbroad for most of the time.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> Do you use the shoulder strap to strap it to the cart? The cart I use comes with it's own straps on it so my shoulders strap lives in the top of a cupbroad for most of the time.


No, the electric cart has straps on it. The only time I use the shoulder strap is to carry from the house to the car to the clubhouse and back. I could actually do without the shoulder strap since the handle is on the opposite side and everything is light enough to carry by hand.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I just use the handle on my bag I never carry it that far. Plus it sites nicer on the buggy/ cart too


----------

